
The Power of Small Wins - da5e
http://thetalentcode.com/2012/04/25/the-power-of-small-wins/
======
cynthiaherald
Loved this post....cool John Wooden quote: “Don’t look for the big, quick
improvement. Seek the small improvement one day at a time. That’s the only way
it happens – and when it happens, it lasts.”

Focusing on small wins is a great strategy. Easier to build consistency...and
like it takes money to make money, it takes success to make more success.

